# Banana Ducks...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm just gonna leave this here...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why? Just why? Didn't nature do a good enough job?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Well you know...ducks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I meant the bananas.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I meant the bananas.


Well you know...bananas.


----------

